# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Ogen branden opeens met nieuwe lenzen

## kiwi

Ik draag nu al bijna een jaar zachte lenzen van specsavers zonder problemen.

En elke maand doe ik nieuwe in zoals vandaag. 

Het rare is ik deed de nieuwe lenzen uit de verpakking en deed ze op. Maar toen de lenzen me ogen aanraakte begon het enorm te prikken. Me ogen werden rood en begon vanzelf te tranen. Toen ging ik me handen opnieuw wassen en de rechter oog proberen. Ook daar begon het.

Ik heb toen ze maar uit gedaan en uurtje gewacht. 

Daarna weer geprobeerd en weer begon het. Toen dacht ik dat het aan de lenzenvloeistof lag dus ik probeerde met water. Maar nee begon weer te irriteren.

Ik snap er niks van wat er aan de hand is? Gisteren had ik nergens last van :Confused:  En de lenzen zaten in de zelfde verpakking zoals de vorige :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Mss een slecht paar wat er tussen zit??
Ik heb geen verstand van lenzen, maar ik zou de lenzen die branden niet meer indoen en een volgende set proberen ... heb je dan wéér dat brandende gevoel; neem contact op met je dokter!!

Sterkte!!
Ag

----------


## kiwi

Vandaag had ik me lenzen geprobeerd erop te doen. (zelfde als gisteren) 

En er gebeurde niks? Ik heb nu al bijna 10uurtjes de lenzen in en niks aan de hand :Stick Out Tongue: 

vreem maarja

----------


## Agnes574

Idd vreemd, maar ben blij voor je dat het over is!!
 :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Kiwi,
Misschien was je oog zelf wel geirriteerd, te weinig oogvocht kan er ook voor zorgen dat je lens zich aan je oog vastplakt in plaats van op het oogvocht en dat kan ook irriteren...
Ik heb dat soms ook, ligt dan aan mijn oogvocht gehalte, als ik dan veel water drink kan ik mijn lenzen wel weer gewoon indoen  :Smile:

----------

